# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape Private Server Need staff!!

## amuliuspvp

PLAY

Divine-Reality is an OSRS Emulation which focuses on giving you, the community, what you want. Our suggestion board is the most favourite section on our forums because you guys make Divine-Reality what it is, so we aim to give you the content that you desire. We have many unique features and we are one of the first servers to implement a fully working Iron Man system. We hope that you come join us but first let's take a look at some of our main and most creditable features accompanied with some media.

Features
24/7 Uptime
Automatic Systems
Client updating system
Friendly Community Support
Bank Tabs
Music & Sounds
Slayer and Boss Kill tracker
Iron Man
Zulrah
Corporeal Beast
Market (shows recent trades)
Professional Forums
OSRS Data (Items, Maps, etc)
In-Game Security Systems
Better punishment systems for player security and safeguard
Kraken & Cave Kraken
Challenging Drop Tables
Fully Functioning Clan Chat System
Achievement System
Highscores for every gamemode
Dedicated development team
Hunter
Boss Pets
Resizable and Fullscreen Client
Multiple Settings to change your experience
Profile System for the client saving your characters
Teamspeak Client
Community & Staff hosted events
Extremely community orientated
Proper mob (NPC) mechanics
Smooth and solid gameplay
Player protection system
Free for all minigame
Bounty hunter
Player-owned shops

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## aim001

If you guys are interested in staff members, I could easily volunteer, have been working in RSPS before. PM me and we can talk further

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

Fixed a major serial bug
Updated lib to the latest version, and added gzip and disabled caching which makes the store and the hiscore run much faster.
Fixed hiscores
Fixed Well of Goodwill
Added #119 OSRS items, which means dragon warhammer, shayzien, etc
Fixed the snow - now, it doesn't show for dungeons.
Added IPN for the donation store
Added max cape
Players can use the max cape on certain best-in-slot cape items, which will change the stats of the max cape to the item being combined. Doing so will also require the player to have the max hood in their inventory. When combined, the max cape will lose its perks, making it merely a cosmetic enhancement to the original item.
The items that can be combined are as follows:
Fire cape, which creates a Fire max cape
Ava's accumulator, which creates Ava's max cape
Saradomin cape, which creates a Saradomin max cape
Guthix cape, which creates a Guthix max cape
Zamorak cape, which creates a Zamorak max cape

Added it so you are able to get god capes from the statues (It was going to be just like os, but we don't have the minigame added, so the only way to get the capes is by just clicking on the statues Mod_Divine / AmuliusRSPS 
/ issues 
/ #41 - God cape statues

— Bitbucket
The three types of god capes are:
Zamorak cape
Guthix cape
Saradomin cape
When dropped, the capes will immediately be destroyed without warning, as the god reclaims the cape when it touches the ground. Once lost, a player can get a new cape by once again praying at the statue
2da9ccacc3294915af33d38d74d59dba.png

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppp!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

ill play lemme know

----------


## amuliuspvp

> ill play lemme know


nice!!!  :Big Grin: D

----------


## amuliuspvp

server is online!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppp111!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp1

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

Dear members! I know you haven't seen any content updates, but we are refurbishing and focusing on the exterior of the server. Such as the design, uniqueness, players, communication, community structure, and vituralization of the scripts.

So, as I write this. I have coded a (C++, Java & Javascript) bot that communicates with Discord & RSPS! So this is the part of our 'communication' plan. (Unique to RSPS).

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppp!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

The list is as following:
Server:
- Boss: Crazy Arch
- Boss: Chaos Fnatic
- Boss: Demonic Gorillas
- Boss: Cerberus (Instances will be added)

- Pets have also been added for Chaos Fnatic and Cerberus (Hellpuppy) !
- OS Items server sided updated. (Dragon claws, and so on..)

- Bugs such as mining, woodcutting is fixed !

Client sided:
- Re-work around on the teleport interface.
- Experience bar, scroll, and few fixes!

There may be possible bugs, if so please report them straight away!
Another boss will be added today!

----------


## amuliuspvp

Hello users, this update may be considered small, but it's highly prioritized!

Remember to get the newest client at: http://amuliusrsps.com/AmuliusRSPS.jar !

It includes as following:

Server:
- Added Boss: Lizardman Shaman
- 3-in-one Occult altar that replaces (ancient, normal, lunar).
- New Player Shops Trading Exchange Object (Located at home)
- Tidied up all NPCs at home (Moved shops, and NPCs, and home placement)
- Moved thieving area (Map: Removed walls)
- Fixed bank booths that were replaced by 'trees'
- Fixed NPC Aggression (Zulrah, etc)
- Fixed mining

Client:
- Few fixes to the client-sided performance
- Interface bugs; such as in wily.
- HD Minimap
- Changed Object Definition names 
- Fixed OSRS Entity loading

There were a few updates also that I have not listed.

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppp!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppp
!!!!!!

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppppp

----------


## Roxasgen

I'd be interested in being a staff on your server, should I PM you?

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppp!! still active

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppp!! still active

----------

